# Red foot tortoise flowers



## redfootraider (Oct 25, 2011)

I want to know what flower can I grow inside my tortoise enclosure so that they can eat off of it as it grows?


----------



## jackrat (Oct 25, 2011)

Rose of Sharon is a great one.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 25, 2011)

Will this be inside or outside?


----------



## redfootraider (Oct 25, 2011)

For inside n r those roses?


----------



## jackrat (Oct 25, 2011)

No they are actually a type of hibiscus. They will grow inside,but it would be impractical. Tropical hibiscus might be a better choice. They flower at a somewhat smaller size.


----------



## redfootraider (Oct 25, 2011)

But it is ok to grow it inside their enclosure right? They are able to eat the leaves also right?


----------



## jackrat (Oct 25, 2011)

They can eat the leaves and flowers.


----------



## redfootraider (Oct 25, 2011)

I was asking the other guy if it was ok to put a hatchling tortoise in a 4x8 enclosure what do u think?


----------



## dmmj (Oct 25, 2011)

pansies are a good inside choice and nasrtriums.


----------



## Redstrike (Oct 26, 2011)

A few others could be Common mallow, dandelion, and clover.


----------



## redfootraider (Oct 26, 2011)

What I was wondering is if I grow the flowers inside the enclosure would my tortoise over feed itself?


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 26, 2011)

Overfeed himself- not likely. Eat the flowers to the ground, almost certainly!

Watch for an article about planting a tortoise terrarium by TerryO to appear in the Tortoise Library (linked below). Coming soon!


----------



## Redstrike (Oct 26, 2011)

redfootraider said:


> What I was wondering is if I grow the flowers inside the enclosure would my tortoise over feed itself?



I don't think so. From what I've read and been told, it seems pretty difficult to overfeed them on greens. Flowers, and especially fruits, pack more sugar so should be fed a bit more sparingly, though I've been feeding mine loads of dandelion, clover, hibiscus (H. rosa-sinensis & H. syriacus), and common mallow flowers with no problems. They won't be out for much longer (flowers) so I've been trying to take advantage of them. 

I have spider plants in my enclosure and my two cherryhead hatchlings nibble at them. It seems they get enough from the morning feeding and just supplement themselves to a bite here and there during the afternoon. I wouldn't be overly worried about your tort/torti mowing down what you plant, which will happen unless you keep it in a pot and out of reach.


----------



## redfootraider (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for everyones advice I appreciate it


----------

